# Cold Smoked Tri-Tip and Sous Vide



## pop smoke! (Jun 10, 2016)

On a recent trip to Phoenix my wife found the Chef'Store in Tempe.  She ended bringing home 6 tri-tips.  So, I have a lot of tri-tip cooking to do. ;)

The other day I got my new A-Maze-N smoker so I tried to figure out how to smoke the tri-tip...and use our sous vide oven.  I decided to cold smoke the meat before putting it in the SV oven.  I had the meat at 35_° _so I figured that it would be safe to smoke it for an hour.  I started the AMNPS in my Weber Genesis.  When it was smoking good and strong, I took the meat out of the refrigerator and put it in the Weber for an hour.

I preheated the SV to 132_° _and had a beer (or two).  After an hour I bagged the tri-tip in a 2 gal. Ziploc SV bag and into the oven.  After about 3 hours, I fired up the Weber and put 3 ears of corn on to cook.  When the corn was done, I cranked up the Weber and fired up the Sear Station burner.  I pulled the tri-tip, patted it dry, and seared it for about 2 minutes a side.

The results were great!  Obviously, the meat was cooked perfectly, thanks to the SV oven, and had a nice smoky flavor thanks to the AMNPS.  I'll go 2 hours on the smoke next time.  Served with french fries and grilled corn.

Oh, I forgot to burn off the oil on the AMNPS but I didn't taste anything unusual.  BTW, the mess on the cutting board is from the juices on the meat when I pulled it from the SV bag.

Pat

ETA: The meat also had a basic BBQ rub on it.  We saved the juice in the bag but didn't have time to reduce it for this meal.  It will be used for the leftovers. 













pre-smoked SV tri-tip.JPG



__ pop smoke!
__ Jun 10, 2016


----------



## b-one (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks great! I R/S TT all the time I have even started to put them in the freezer about an hour so I can smoke it longer.


----------



## pop smoke! (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks!

Is there a sticky for acronyms?  I'm in military, aviation, automotive, and cooking forums that all use acronyms that sometimes cross contaminate and are totally undecipherable by me.  That means that I have no idea what R/S TT is.  I only learned AMNPS a couple of days ago and I'm still not sure it's even correct. ;)

Pat


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2016)

Mmm, nice TT smoke !  We love TT round our house !    Thumbs Up

Sous vide is somethin I've been lookin into myself !   Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2016)

Pop Smoke! said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is there a sticky for acronyms?  I'm in military, aviation, automotive, and cooking forums that all use acronyms that sometimes cross contaminate and are totally undecipherable by me.  That means that I have no idea what R/S TT is.  I only learned AMNPS a couple of days ago and I'm still not sure it's even correct. ;)
> 
> Pat



Maybe this will help !  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smf-acronyms-definitions


----------



## pop smoke! (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for that, WHB!  I'll try to catch up. ;)  (See, I used an acronym.)

Oops! No R/S or TT.  I figure TT is tri-tip.

Pat


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2016)

Pop Smoke! said:


> Thanks for that, WHB!  I'll try to catch up. ;)
> 
> Pat



No prob Pat !  Happy to help...  Let us know if we can help ya anymore..


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2016)

Pop Smoke! said:


> Thanks for that, WHB!  I'll try to catch up. ;)  (See, I used an acronym.)
> 
> Oops! No R/S or TT.  I figure TT is tri-tip.
> 
> Pat



TT is Tri-Tip & R/S stands for Reverse Sear !


----------



## pop smoke! (Jun 11, 2016)

Copy, thanks!

Pat


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2016)

Pop Smoke! said:


> Copy, thanks!
> 
> Pat



No prob !    Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Jun 11, 2016)

pat Thanks for you service and sharing that cook looks great. Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice job on the tri tip!

It looks delicious!

Al


----------



## disco (Jun 17, 2016)

Stupendous Steak, Sir!

Disco


----------



## chuck t (Jun 17, 2016)

That is gorgeous.  It belongs on the cover of a cooking magazine.


----------

